# Netflix on Tivo... anyone like it?



## jscozz (Sep 28, 2002)

Frustrating. Every time my wife and I go to look for a movie to watch on Netflix via Roamio. It seems like a terrible user interface. Am I missing something, or is this the general consensus?

And the addition of profiles... actually terrible! It was better off when it just went to the main profile and had no other option. I could set it for Kids and they were fine. My wife and I could have our profile online and that was that. Now anyone can pick any profile on Tivo, and have access to any movies they want. Was anyone thinking when they added profile support? Why the heck isn't NetFlix providing PIN access to each profile and Tivo supporting it in the app?

Am I missing something or is it just this bad?


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

I think it is pretty good. It it the same interface as on my Xbox and Roku so using any of them is very consistent with each other. I use profiles and don't mind the prompt. It may be like the Netflix kids prompt and go away after it learns who you are.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

This is the UI Netflix it standardizing on almost all devices going forward. I think it works fine.

One hint Netflix search is integrated into TiVo search so you can use the regular TiVo search to find something and then if it's on Netflix it will have a little Netflix icon and an option that will launch the app and start playing that program.


----------



## StevesWeb (Dec 26, 2008)

I have begun using only my Roamio for Netflix, although we have a Roku as well. I like having control of the Netflix app with the TiVo remote.

Another way to manipulate the TiVo Netflix UI is to use a web browser on Netflix to add items to your list, then they are right there on TiVo.


----------



## senorgregster (Nov 12, 2005)

I really dislike the new Netflix on all devices. Thanks to glasses I have excellent vision and still struggle to read the information so I dread to think how others with inferior vision feel. Hate the autoplay feature. Hate the controls. I do like profiles but you are right they need pin-access control.

OT - the new youtube apps on all devices sucks as well.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Everyone has an opinion. 

I love the new interface. Much much faster and less prone to lock ups. Autoplay rocks for bulk-watching a series, keeps your place and does not need me to baby sit.

Enhancements would be ok, pin access is fine, but nothing I would need personally. I have not used profiles yet as they were here/gone and are not applicable to my older box.


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

The one problem I have is periodic video blackouts for 1 or 2 seconds. Audio is fine.
I never see this behavior on my Apple TV.


----------



## mjgraves (Oct 11, 2003)

We just upgraded from (2) TivoHD to a Roamio Plus and a Mini. Have nee using it to watch Netflix a lot in recent weeks. Very happy with the improved UI and the speed of operation. Also very pleased with the SuperHD feed from Netflix. Roamio receives a 1080p stream where TivoHD was usually 720p. FWIW, we have Comcast internet at 35 x 5 mbps.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

senorgregster said:


> I really dislike the new Netflix on all devices. Thanks to glasses I have excellent vision and still struggle to read the information so I dread to think how others with inferior vision feel. Hate the autoplay feature. Hate the controls. I do like profiles but you are right they need pin-access control.
> 
> OT - the new youtube apps on all devices sucks as well.


I've not had any problems reading the text. Even on a smaller 40" TV my GF has, the text seems very legible from 10 or 12 feet away. My vision is around 20/30. I can view it without issue from even farther away. If anything the text seems on the larger side to me.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

zalusky said:


> The one problem I have is periodic video blackouts for 1 or 2 seconds. Audio is fine.
> I never see this behavior on my Apple TV.


That's likely your TV attempting to adjust to a change in resolution or frame rate due to the network lagging. If you set your TiVo to only output one resolution then it wont do this.


----------



## RichieR (Dec 19, 2013)

Dan203 said:


> That's likely your TV attempting to adjust to a change in resolution or frame rate due to the network lagging. If you set your TiVo to only output one resolution then it wont do this.


Thanks for that tip! I was wondering why these video blackouts kept happening. Quick followup question for you, as my Samsung LED handles all formats, would you set TIVO to 1080p then?


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

No, I don't like it.... I LOVE it. My biggest problem is my family is using Netflix so much with superHD encodes that we are going way over our Cox ISP 250GB cap each month now, so I have to tell family members to stop watching Netflix so much. (I know you can change your account quality preferences but I like best quality possible and superHD streams look better than most of my Cox "HD" channels). So far Cox has only sent emails warning us when we go over the limit, but hasn't otherwise charged extra or throttled our service.


----------



## jmpage2 (Jan 21, 2004)

I am quite happy with the new Netflix on the Roamio and Mini, my only issue would be that I don't like some of the control/zoom layout things, for example, once an episode ends, during the credits when it gets minimized into a PiP window I can't re-select it.

We almost never used Netflix on the TiVoHD or Premiere because it was torture. We now use it on the Roamio at least a few times a week, catching up on lots and lots of shows and the quality is very good.


----------



## anthonymoody (Apr 29, 2008)

Dan203 said:


> This is the UI Netflix it standardizing on almost all devices going forward. I think it works fine.
> 
> One hint Netflix search is integrated into TiVo search so you can use the regular TiVo search to find something and then if it's on Netflix it will have a little Netflix icon and an option that will launch the app and start playing that program.


The integrated search is wonderful. It'd be even better if it also had Amazon (streaming) in its search results. Bt since we don't get amazon streaming...

I like the profiles interface a ton, but I can understand a desire for PIN control. That said, the prior Kids vs not-Kids could easily be switched/chosen as well, so I'm not sure why anyone would single the new UI out for this.


----------



## CrispyCritter (Feb 28, 2001)

jmpage2 said:


> I am quite happy with the new Netflix on the Roamio and Mini, my only issue would be that I don't like some of the control/zoom layout things, for example, once an episode ends, during the credits when it gets minimized into a PiP window I can't re-select it.


Left-arrow, up, up (to get the cursor into the PIP credits) and then select (I think) will bring back the full screen credits and "next episode" highlights.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

CrispyCritter said:


> Left-arrow, up, up (to get the cursor into the PIP credits) and then select (I think) will bring back the full screen credits and "next episode" highlights.


Before the update with profiles, you couldn't zoom back in with that method but it seems they fixed it recently and it works fine.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

It's fine... I don't like or dislike it specifically on the TiVo. It looks just like it does on all our other devices. It works. 

What I do hate is something that I hate about it on all platforms. Stop asking me if I want Netflix or Netflix Kids! I don't have any kids, I don't ever want the kids profile!


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

laria said:


> It's fine... I don't like or dislike it specifically on the TiVo. It looks just like it does on all our other devices. It works.
> 
> What I do hate is something that I hate about it on all platforms. Stop asking me if I want Netflix or Netflix Kids! I don't have any kids, I don't ever want the kids profile!


I haven't been asked in ages. It generally learns and stops asking. Perhaps you watch a lot of kids content and thinks it needs to keep asking.


----------



## Chuckmeister (May 13, 2008)

Love the UI on the Roamio...now use it as my first choice over my Samsung Blu-Ray Player.
But would love it better if they gave the option to remove asking for Netflix Kids.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

One thing I don't like is the inability to manually filter content. You can search and you can look through their long list of presented categories, but in the iPad app and on the website you can actually filter the list manually by picking a category from the menu at the top. I don't see a way to do that in the TV based apps.


----------



## JohnnyO (Nov 3, 2002)

I really like it over the previous UI. Much more importantly, it now has Dolby surround sound audio! The lack of Dolby Surround in the TiVo Netflix client is the main reason I purchased an Apple TV a year or so ago. 

I now prefer the TiVo Netflix App over the Apple TV Netflix App.


----------



## jscozz (Sep 28, 2002)

Wow.. I did not expect so many replied...

I think my main two reasons for being frustrated with the interface are:
1) As Dan said, the lack of filtering... my wife and I have sate down on numerous occasions, wanting to watch a movie but looking for some suggestions... scrolling through the Netflix interface for suggestions is terrible... if there were more filter criteria and a better way to see matching suggestions, that would be big.
23) Being able to pick any profile and watch any movie means that netflix parental controls are basically useless.
3) I don't need my kids seeing the history of what my wife and I have watched... right now they can just pick any profile and see the history.

these are just basic things that I would think they would want to get right...


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

JohnnyO said:


> I really like it over the previous UI. Much more importantly, it now has Dolby surround sound audio! The lack of Dolby Surround in the TiVo Netflix client is the main reason I purchased an Apple TV a year or so ago.
> 
> I now prefer the TiVo Netflix App over the Apple TV Netflix App.


The Roamio Netflix interface is a great* BUT *if I am recording anything on my Roamio sometimes the Roamio re-boots when watching Netflix, screws up my recording, so now if I am recording, I use another Roamio or my "Smart" TV itself although it does not have as good an interface as the Roamio Plus has.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

RichieR said:


> Thanks for that tip! I was wondering why these video blackouts kept happening. Quick followup question for you, as my Samsung LED handles all formats, would you set TIVO to 1080p then?


That's how I have mine set. Although if you enable the 1080p/24 passthrough mode you can still have the same problem if the stream drops from superHD to just standard HD.


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> That's likely your TV attempting to adjust to a change in resolution or frame rate due to the network lagging. If you set your TiVo to only output one resolution then it wont do this.


Done - thanks!


----------



## bodosom (Apr 28, 2002)

jscozz said:


> It seems like a terrible user interface.


I prefer the current "Cinema" interface to both the Apple TV and old Netflix style.

Of course I usually use a tablet to select what to watch and then send the play request to the TiVo.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

rainwater said:


> I haven't been asked in ages. It generally learns and stops asking. Perhaps you watch a lot of kids content and thinks it needs to keep asking.


I don't think that's it.  I mainly watch Breaking Bad, 30 Rock, Parks & Rec, and Mad Men on there.


----------



## takeagabu (Oct 7, 2007)

I loved having the kid mode, and missed it when we switched over to the profiles...until I realized that you can still go into kid mode. 

When you get into a profile, press up, and it pulls up a bunch of options including kid mode, menu, switching profiles...


----------



## JC Fedorczyk (Oct 14, 2008)

Has the error and or reboot while watching netflix been corrected?


----------



## senorgregster (Nov 12, 2005)

aaronwt said:


> I've not had any problems reading the text. Even on a smaller 40" TV my GF has, the text seems very legible from 10 or 12 feet away. My vision is around 20/30. I can view it without issue from even farther away. If anything the text seems on the larger side to me.


"Smaller 40" - my how things have changed. It is OK on my 40" too but anything smaller (e.g. small bedroom TV) and text becomes very difficult to read whereas before it was easy. Everyone doesn't have giant TVs.


----------



## senorgregster (Nov 12, 2005)

jrtroo said:


> Everyone has an opinion.
> 
> I love the new interface. Much much faster and less prone to lock ups. Autoplay rocks for bulk-watching a series, keeps your place and does not need me to baby sit.
> 
> Enhancements would be ok, pin access is fine, but nothing I would need personally. I have not used profiles yet as they were here/gone and are not applicable to my older box.


Before I didn't have to baby sit watchign a series. Every 30 minutes or 1 hour I had to hit a single button to play the next episode. Not exactly baby sitting. Now I have to make sure I don't fall asleep or something in case more than 1 episode plays. Does not effect me at all but this is a potential problem for those users with internet caps. Not a massive deal for me but sometimes I like to watch some of the credits.


----------



## Justjoshing (Jan 23, 2014)

This is Netflix latest interface. My Roku updated to it about two months ago. While it does have some down sides, consider yourself blessed to have it. My experience is that the newer your device is, the better Netflix functions. Older devices just paused while waiting for Netflix to stream, while newer devices just lower the video quality when the stream chokes up. So, you (& I) may not like the interface as much, but it's more than compensated for by the better overall continuity of the streaming.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Justjoshing said:


> This is Netflix latest interface. My Roku updated to it about two months ago. While it does have some down sides, consider yourself blessed to have it. My experience is that the newer your device is, the better Netflix functions. Older devices just paused while waiting for Netflix to stream, while newer devices just lower the video quality when the stream chokes up. So, you (& I) may not like the interface as much, but it's more than compensated for by the better overall continuity of the streaming.


That is one feature that many people do not like. Although I would think the majority of people prefer it. But still many people would rather it take a few seconds longer to buffer so it starts in SuperHD and stays there. Than starting or dropping down to a lower resolution.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Netflix cannot make everyone happy at the same time, but I'm sure they tested this enough to know it makes the MOST people happy.

On my THD, the stopping to buffer is killing me. I would love for netflix to port the new functionality to such an old box.


----------



## senorgregster (Nov 12, 2005)

I certainly agree that once a stream has settled (1 minute in) it is excellent. That "feature" is fantastic. However, I think I prefer HBO Go's method where they play a generic screen for a while to test the connection. That way the start of the movie is not poor quality.

Edit: As for the autoply feature. They can make everyone happy. Give the option via a simple on/off toggle. Fixed.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

senorgregster said:


> I certainly agree that once a stream has settled (1 minute in) it is excellent. That "feature" is fantastic. However, I think I prefer HBO Go's method where they play a generic screen for a while to test the connection. That way the start of the movie is not poor quality.


Netflix use to do that but they learned a long time ago that starting the stream faster was more important to most users. Netflix wants you to consume as much content as possible so making users wait 30-45 seconds isn't acceptable to them.


----------



## jimcarver (Dec 25, 2004)

I don't have a Roamio yet so I am commenting on the Premiere version. (It's probably the same UI but without 1080.) I quite often experience delays or even non-functionality for pause, forward, reverse, etc. on TiVo. Therefore, I prefer the PS3 or PC for viewing Netflix. I do like the TiVo's ability to find movies/shows on Netflix, though. The 1080 streaming on Roamio has me very interested in upgrading soon so I'm happy I checked in on this forum.


----------



## senorgregster (Nov 12, 2005)

rainwater said:


> Netflix use to do that but they learned a long time ago that starting the stream faster was more important to most users. Netflix wants you to consume as much content as possible so making users wait 30-45 seconds isn't acceptable to them.


Why does Netflix want us to consume as much content as possible? Doesn't that cost them money?


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

senorgregster said:


> Why does Netflix want us to consume as much content as possible? Doesn't that cost them money?


Sure. But it increases their value. They are in the business of increasing their value more than they are trying to turn a profit.


----------



## senorgregster (Nov 12, 2005)

rainwater said:


> Sure. But it increases their value. They are in the business of increasing their value more than they are trying to turn a profit.


I'm really not trying to be a pain. But how does it increase their value?


----------



## gonzotek (Sep 24, 2004)

senorgregster said:


> I'm really not trying to be a pain. But how does it increase their value?


If you're watching Netflix, then you are not:
Watching cable tv content
Watching Amazon, iTunes, Vudu, Hulu or YouTube content
Playing a video game
and so on

If you get used to spending all your time watching tv via Netflix, then Netflix becomes more valuable to you then those other entertainment services.

Personally, I don't like post-play and hope they give us an option in the future to disable/enable it at will. I can see it being useful for many other people(for instance: parents), and even on occasion in my home, but I'd really be a lot happier with control over it.


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

I hate Netflix on TiVo with my HD TiVo on DSL, as the the rewind feature works so badly. I do use it, but only because I get it for free. But when that stops, I would never pay for it.


----------



## Philmatic (Sep 17, 2003)

rainwater said:


> Netflix use to do that but they learned a long time ago that starting the stream faster was more important to most users. Netflix wants you to consume as much content as possible so making users wait 30-45 seconds isn't acceptable to them.





senorgregster said:


> Why does Netflix want us to consume as much content as possible? Doesn't that cost them money?


Not necessarily, streaming in low quality and slowly ramping up over 15-30 seconds uses much LESS bandwidth and is much quicker that waiting, buffering and using SuperHD from the very first second. It also makes for a better user experience since the stream start instantaneously.

It might be bad quality and annoying to video purists, but most opening scenes contain credits or other scenes that don't add anything to the plot.


----------



## RichieR (Dec 19, 2013)

Dan203 said:


> That's how I have mine set. Although if you enable the 1080p/24 passthrough mode you can still have the same problem if the stream drops from superHD to just standard HD.


Perfect! Thanks!


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

gonzotek said:


> If you're watching Netflix, then you are not:
> Watching cable tv content
> Watching Amazon, iTunes, Vudu, Hulu or YouTube content
> Playing a video game
> ...


WIth the XBOne you can be playing a video game and watching Netflix at the same time.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

replaytv said:


> I hate Netflix on TiVo, as the the rewind feature works so badly. I do use it, but only because I get it for free. But when that stops, I would never pay for it.


NEtflix on the TiVo is the best one for me. I have Netflix on 25 or 30 devices. The TiVo Roamio and Mini are my "go to" boxes for watching netflix content now.


----------



## gonzotek (Sep 24, 2004)

aaronwt said:


> WIth the XBOne you can be playing a video game and watching Netflix at the same time.


Yes, that's true. And with 9 screens arranged in a 3x3 square you could watch 9 things at once(10 if one of them is attached to a XBone  ). But that's not the point. Chances are a viewer is only going to want to pay close attention to one thing at any given moment*. Netflix wants to be that thing you're paying the most attention to. Which is what the senorgregster's question was about.

* http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/01/23/tv-viewers-say-they-dont-like-multitasking_n_4651191.html


----------



## audioscience (Feb 10, 2005)

I have a Primiere, but the update to the Netflix software is 100x better that what it was before. I used to to avoid the Tivo Netflix app because the navigation and playback quality was worse. Quality-wise, the image would start out at the lowest possible resolution, very pixelated, and after about 30 seconds would do the 1 second black frame thing and audio would drop out while the resolution and feed caught up. For this reason I used the Xbox 360 for Netflix viewing.

Now, however, everything plays smoothy at 1080p off the bat and navigation is a breeze. I've had no resolution or audio dropouts since the Netflix interface was updated. So now I can use the advantages of 1080p "Super HD" and Dolby Digital+ that other devices lack.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

Netflix finally added a setting under Playback Settings (you set it on the web) to disable auto play of the next episode. A lot of people have been asking for this since they enabled this feature. Personally, I enjoy the auto play.


----------



## jmpage2 (Jan 21, 2004)

Had my first spontaneous netflix reboot today on a Mini. Yuck. Hope TiVo fixes that.


----------



## senorgregster (Nov 12, 2005)

Just saw the article saying they have added a toggle. Very happy.


----------



## JohnS-MI (Jan 25, 2014)

Question about Netflix audio on the Roamio.

I understand Netflix uses Digital Dolby Plus which my AVR does not support. Does the optical output on the Roamio "transcode" this to legacy Digital Dolby 5.1 or do I only have the options of stereo or a new AVR?

So far, the only thing I've streamed is Amazon Prime (which Tivo doesn't support) on a Roku 2 XS. I had to add an optical takeout box which passes the video through on HDMI to my TV but splits off audio to an optical output to my AVR.


----------



## refried (Dec 22, 2005)

I used to hate the Netflix interface on the TiVo HD. I would always boot up the PS3 to watch Netflix or Hulu Plus. I recently upgraded to a Roamio. I never turn on the PS3 for Netflix or Hulu Plus anymore. The Roamio interface works well. On the PS3, Hulu likes to break the PS3 Blu Ray remote. I'm glad I don't have to deal with that anymore.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

JohnS-MI said:


> Question about Netflix audio on the Roamio.
> 
> I understand Netflix uses Digital Dolby Plus which my AVR does not support. Does the optical output on the Roamio "transcode" this to legacy Digital Dolby 5.1 or do I only have the options of stereo or a new AVR?
> 
> So far, the only thing I've streamed is Amazon Prime (which Tivo doesn't support) on a Roku 2 XS. I had to add an optical takeout box which passes the video through on HDMI to my TV but splits off audio to an optical output to my AVR.


I'm not sure what it does, but with my Roamio BAsic I go through an HDMI splitter sending one output to an XBOne HDMI input and the other directly to my iScan DUO. On the input going directly to my DUO, if my XBOne is off, I will get 5.1 Dolby Digital Plus. But if I turn my XBOne on, then I only get DOlby Digital from that connection. No idea why since the XBOne can handle the advanced audio codecs.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

aaronwt said:


> No idea why since the XBOne can handle the advanced audio codecs.


I thought that was a beta feature of the Xbox One? Did you turn the option on?


----------



## emstrom (Feb 19, 2003)

I just got the "upgrade" on my Premiere, and I loath it with a fiery passion. It might be enough to make me quit using it entirely. 90% of the screen is taken up by a single suggested movie, leaving only a single horizontally-scrolling row at the bottom for my list (which sucked even in the previous version, because it completely ignores the carefully-selected order I put my movies in via the web interface.) Because of that, I got used to using the search button in the previous interface, even to find items that were already in my list. With this new interface, I had to scroll down through no fewer than 15 rows of suggested content before I got to the search button.

I'm a web interface designer and spend a lot of time working on things like this, and I have to say that whoever designed this new interface really got it wrong. It may look prettier, but the usability is awful. Instead of making it easier for people to get to their selected content, they made it 100 times harder.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

rainwater said:


> I thought that was a beta feature of the Xbox One? Did you turn the option on?


Yes. I think the beta feature needs to be on for it to handle multi-channel audio on the HDMI input. Without it being checked I remember my TiVos only sending out stereo pcm.

I never had a way to verify what the XBOne receives from my TiVos, whether DD or DD+ since I use multi-channel pcm output from the XBOne. One day I should connect a BD player or media player to the XBOne HDMI input to test out DOlby True HD and DTS-HD MA.


----------



## bbrown9 (Mar 12, 2011)

emstrom said:


> With this new interface, I had to scroll down through no fewer than 15 rows of suggested content before I got to the search button.


If you scroll up one you should get the bar with the search button


----------



## CloudAtlas (Oct 29, 2013)

emstrom said:


> leaving only a single horizontally-scrolling row at the bottom for my list (which sucked even in the previous version, because it completely ignores the carefully-selected order I put my movies in via the web interface.) ...I'm a web interface designer and spend a lot of time working on things like this,


On Netflix's website under your profile there is an option on the ordering of My List. Choose the manual setting.

*Order in My List*. 

netflix Suggests
Manual Ordering


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

CloudAtlas said:


> On Netflix's website under your profile there is an option on the ordering of My List. Choose the manual setting.
> 
> *Order in My List*.
> 
> ...


The only problem is that it defaults to the Netflix suggestions. I never even knew that was an option. But I don't mind the Netflix suggestions anyway. I've found a bunch of movies from their suggestions that I otherwise would not have watched so it works well for me.


----------



## CloudAtlas (Oct 29, 2013)

aaronwt said:


> The only problem is that it defaults to the Netflix suggestions. I never even knew that was an option. But I don't mind the Netflix suggestions anyway. I've found a bunch of movies from their suggestions that I otherwise would not have watched so it works well for me.


Actually Netflix Suggest for MyList only reorders the titles you choose it does not add any. So if a popular title is at the end of your list it will move it to the front where you are more likely to notice and watch it.

This is the best option for those who'd rather not spend time manually ordering their list such as myself. Options are great I just wish TiVo did more of this!

*Order in My List*


*Netflix Suggests* 
Titles suggested for you will be promoted to the top of My List.
*Manual Ordering* 
Order titles in My List by hand rather than getting suggestions.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

So it's not the same as the suggestions on the webpage? If it just recorders the list then I don't see the point.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

aaronwt said:


> So it's not the same as the suggestions on the webpage? If it just recorders the list then I don't see the point.


It uses their own algorithm to order the list. They are trying to get away from users having to re-order their list since most users didn't like having to go to the website to order their list.

http://blog.netflix.com/2013/08/introducing-my-list-from-netflix.html


----------



## skisquash (Dec 3, 2007)

So, where is the search bar? Interface is terrible. 

Who in the world is doing their user experience design??

Loading may be smoother without glitches, but it certainly is not looking like 1080p.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

skisquash said:


> So, where is the search bar? Interface is terrible.


Just hit up from the top to see the search.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

rainwater said:


> It uses their own algorithm to order the list. They are trying to get away from users having to re-order their list since most users didn't like having to go to the website to order their list.
> 
> http://blog.netflix.com/2013/08/introducing-my-list-from-netflix.html


I'd rather re-order mine only. When I add a title I typical place it in a certain position on the list


----------



## bbrown9 (Mar 12, 2011)

aaronwt said:


> I'd rather re-order mine only. When I add a title I typical place it in a certain position on the list


Same here. When I put something on the list, I usually know if it's something I want to watch right away or later on. And if I'm in the middle of watching a TV series, I want it at the beginning of my list - I don't want to have to look for it.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

I hadn't used Netflix on my Roamio for a while but did yesterday. One VERY annoying thing is that "My List" is now the very last horizontal strip being shown. I have to scroll down through a bunch of suggestions based on what was recently watched to get to the bottom - like 20 strips down or so. Used to be that "My List" was the very top strip. Was this a recent change? Any way to change order so that "My List" is at very top again?


----------



## Number528 (Oct 6, 2011)

moyekj said:


> Any way to change order so that "My List" is at very top again?


You could go up. I don't know about changing the order.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Number528 said:


> You could go up. I don't know about changing the order.


 I didn't realize the strips wrapped around from top to bottom. Yes going up 2 is a much better option, thanks for that. Still don't understand why "My List" isn't the default like it used to be though...


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

moyekj said:


> I didn't realize the strips wrapped around from top to bottom. Yes going up 2 is a much better option, thanks for that. Still don't understand why "My List" isn't the default like it used to be though...


It is still at the top for me. It is likely just a temporary glitch on your account. For years, I've seen my queue/list randomly appear/disappear/move on different Netflix clients. It is not that unusual.


----------



## leiff (Aug 24, 2005)

Does tivo roamio netflix support 3d? I just got my 3d panny vt65 plasma. Using tivo hdmi directly out of roamio basic into TV netflix won't do 3d. Using TV netflix app 3d works. Both are hardiwred ethernet.


----------



## bbrown9 (Mar 12, 2011)

moyekj said:


> I hadn't used Netflix on my Roamio for a while but did yesterday. One VERY annoying thing is that "My List" is now the very last horizontal strip being shown. I have to scroll down through a bunch of suggestions based on what was recently watched to get to the bottom - like 20 strips down or so. Used to be that "My List" was the very top strip. Was this a recent change? Any way to change order so that "My List" is at very top again?


I just complained to netflix through their live chat about this exact thing. Why on earth would they think that moving "My List" around is a good idea? I asked for a way to specify that it's always on top and the person I was chatting with said they put that suggestion through to their engineering team. Hopefully they'll do it. I don't know how good their response is to customer requests.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

rainwater said:


> It is still at the top for me. It is likely just a temporary glitch on your account. For years, I've seen my queue/list randomly appear/disappear/move on different Netflix clients. It is not that unusual.


The tech at Netflix have never seen this user list not be the first list you see, I spent time on the phone with Netflix before I knew 2 clicks up and I had my list, Netflix is working on this but if other call in it would help as I was the first person and only person to report this problem,* right !!*


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

leiff said:


> Does tivo roamio netflix support 3d? I just got my 3d panny vt65 plasma. Using tivo hdmi directly out of roamio basic into TV netflix won't do 3d. Using TV netflix app 3d works. Both are hardiwred ethernet.


The 3D Netflix titles do not show up on the TiVos.


----------



## leiff (Aug 24, 2005)

so for 3d titles I have to use my TVs Netflix app instead of my tivo. dissapointing


----------



## grinchers (Feb 7, 2009)

senorgregster said:


> "Smaller 40" - my how things have changed. It is OK on my 40" too but anything smaller (e.g. small bedroom TV) and text becomes very difficult to read whereas before it was easy. Everyone doesn't have giant TVs.


Exactly! It is impossible to read the tiny episode descriptions on a smaller TV. That and the automatic PIP during credits drive me crazy about the latest version. They need a way to let us personalize these settings.


----------

